
Show HN: Collaborative editing with Quill - nusnus
https://codepen.io/dnus/pen/OojaeN
======
nusnus
The demo is built using OT (Operational Transformation) with Deltas.

The goals is to be able to let any one build their own 'Google Docs' like
editor in < 10 lines of Js.

Also, currently looking at supporting Slate/Draft.js. Comments and feedback
welcome.

------
Findeton
How do you manage the state if multiple people try to change the same thing at
the same time?

~~~
nusnus
States are distributed in each users browser and are being updated by users as
they modify the document. We then use operational transformation to ensure
that states converge.

